# Bob Hubbard is awesome...



## Cruentus (Oct 21, 2007)

:bow: 

Just wanted to say that if you ever need webservices, Bob (host/admin of this site) at silversite designs does a wonderful job and is reasonably priced. Particularly if you are a client and utilize his  services, he will go above the bar to ensure that everything is running to your satisfaction.

I say this because a company I work with uses his hosting/design service. We were having some trouble with viruses. He directed me to his site at www.rustaz.net. I simply read his articles section on viruses, took his advice, and problems were solved.

So I felt the need to throw down a little endorsement here. Go check out his site and read some of those artiicles; they are very useful to anyone who uses a computer (and if you are reading this, then that means YOU!)

And if you need web or hosting services, definatily check out silverstar for those needs as well.

You won't be disappointed! 

C.


----------

